# So Tired?



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, I posted a bit ago that I was stopping levo but decided to tough it out and wait and see what happened. Ive been on the levo for about 6 weeks(first week on 50....next week and a half on 75....then 50 since) and I stopped a couple of days a week ago because I was feeling anxious and uncomfortable. So I stuck to it and I am no longer feeling the anxiety I was but the last few days I have been SOOO TIRED. I mean I cant get myself to do anything. The only thing I can think of is I started a new prescription bottle(same med and dose) Could this be making me so tired? Is this typical with getting used to the medicine? Ive had the ups and downs but never been tired like this and its been 6 weeks so im confused. Anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bbdailey said:


> Hey everyone, I posted a bit ago that I was stopping levo but decided to tough it out and wait and see what happened. Ive been on the levo for about 6 weeks(first week on 50....next week and a half on 75....then 50 since) and I stopped a couple of days a week ago because I was feeling anxious and uncomfortable. So I stuck to it and I am no longer feeling the anxiety I was but the last few days I have been SOOO TIRED. I mean I cant get myself to do anything. The only thing I can think of is I started a new prescription bottle(same med and dose) Could this be making me so tired? Is this typical with getting used to the medicine? Ive had the ups and downs but never been tired like this and its been 6 weeks so im confused. Anybody have any thoughts?


At the 8 week mark, you should be getting labs. As the med builds up and you feel better (even if it is insidious), you will require titration upward of your thyroxine replacement.

Are you sure you got the exact same thing you started on? Are you taking brand name or generic?

When it is generic, they keep on changing mfgs. around so you don't get consistency. If brand name, they may have switched you to generic; they do pull that if Rx does not say DAW (dispense as written.)


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Im on the generic...Is there a way to see if it has changed on the bottle or do I need to call the pharmacy?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bbdailey said:


> Im on the generic...Is there a way to see if it has changed on the bottle or do I need to call the pharmacy?


See; with the generic...............they keep on getting different suppliers from different manufacturing facilities so it is not consistent.

I seriously doubt if the pharmacy would tell you the truth. Tch! It's just a mess no matter how you cut the cake! In this case, the pill.

Maybe your best bet would be to call your doc and have him/her Rx brand name DAW; no substitutions. Ya' know?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Totally agree with Andros. In fact, our neighborhood pharmacist told me pretty much the same thing. You should ideally be on a brand name (Synthroid, Levoxyl, etc.) and stick with it for consistency.

If you look at your paperwork from the pharmacy or your pill bottle and compare it to the previous one, you might be able to see where it says "Manufacturer". This is what you're looking for.

hugs3


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Also, if the pills look exactly the same, and I mean EXACTLY the same (same number on the pill, same color, same size...everything), then they "should be" consistent.


----------

